# Having fun reloading today...



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Made a stop earlier at my favorite reloading shop here in the St. Louis area, Grafs Reloading. Bought some 230g LRN (ball) for my 1911s, as they're quite hungry these days. Also bought some 2400 powder to load some .357Mag, some Remington small pistol primers, and a Protecktor rear bag. I'm now reloading some .40S&W in my cold garage. Hey, I'm blessed to live in this country and my love for it will surely keep me warm. Have a nice day, folks, and remember what you're thankful for.


----------



## OneShotDrop (Nov 20, 2011)

Grafs is awesome


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Agreed. I'd work there but I'm afraid my paycheck would never make it out of there intact. Boy, but I'd have some toys...and some ammo...and, well, you get the point.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Been using Grafs online for a while now and they have been excellent.....JJ


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Agree that Graf's is an excellent company to deal with. I've been dealing with them for 8-10 years. Friendly, efficient, and very good prices.


----------

